

Ask HN: do you know what companies are having hiring freezes? - maien

as titled, I know SAP, MSFT, CISCO are on hiring freeze, what else? Yahoo I suppose, what about Oracle?
======
iamelgringo
Two months ago, I heard that VMware had a hiring freeze on. I don't know what
the situation is now.

------
alaskamiller
dell (announced), aapl (according to friends), goog (announced), yhoo
(assumed)

~~~
maien
wow. I am surprised by aapl, they have 25 billions in cash~ thanks for the
list!

~~~
dfarm
Dell has billions in cash too; they get that way from not spending...

Crazy times to be looking for work _knock on wood_

~~~
maien
or it is the best time?

------
vaksel
pretty much all of them

------
markessien
Airbus.

